# help with cluster on my 94 d21



## T_Block_336 (Aug 24, 2011)

hey guys, first off, im new here. my problem is this: i just bought a 94 d21 pickup a week ago, the only gauge that works is the fuel gauge, but above 3/4 it doesnt. been looking for a cluster at junkyards, found one today, was installed correctly, but same deal, only the fuel gauge worked. so i guess my question is, what can i check and where do i go from here trying to find out what else to check out and look for. thanks guys


----------



## T_Block_336 (Aug 24, 2011)

also, none of the warning lights operate, only the high beam indicator and turn signal indicators. and a battery is slightly illuminated but only visible at night with the headlights on, but it is very dim


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check all the elec connections under the hood, might also test the alternator


----------



## T_Block_336 (Aug 24, 2011)

what all do i need to check and where is it? im new to these trucks, so i dont know where anything is on them


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel gauge issue could be caused by a bad fuel sender. You can disconnect the connector on top of the tank, use a wiring diagram to identify the fuel gauge sender wire, ground the circuit, turn the key "on," and the gauge needle should move to "full." If it does, your sender in the tank needs to be replaced. You will either need to drop the fuel tank or remove the bed of the truck to access it. I would check the bulbs in the cluster assy. to make sure they are not burned out. The dimly lit charging system warning light indicates a charging system issue. Check the cable connections on your battery and make sure they are clean and tight. Use a voltmeter to test the charging system voltage; it should be between 13.3v and 15.0v with loads off and then with loads on (loads=headlights, heater fan, radio, etc.).


----------



## T_Block_336 (Aug 24, 2011)

i will try the one with the fuel and alternator, but found another cluster today, and still the same, are there any relays or fuses that operate the cluster or anything that im overlooking?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the fuse box, left side of the dash. might also check the relays, right side, under the hood.


----------



## T_Block_336 (Aug 24, 2011)

ok...not to sound totally stupid, but how do you check a relay to see if its still good?


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

U said da clusters were out of a 1994 rite ? 
Well U don't xpect any of the bulbs N any of doze clusters 2 last 17 years do U ?

Da chances of U finding a cluster with new or working bulbs R very slim Dude, think about it ? most people don't fix this issue .

Look just get the marker bulbs (Side lites)out of any car & use em as a replacement bulbs. Also,U'll C a blue rubber cover that slides over sum of da original bulbs, just take em off & slide em on 2 da new bulbs.

As 4 the relay der shuld b a relay dat handles da assorys, it shud B located "INSIDE DA VEHICLE" (not N da Ngine compartment) It shud B rite next 2 the fuse box & hard 2 get 2 but it shud B da 2nd relay from da bottom.

As 4 checkin a relay well I just go 2 Pick & Pull & nabb 1 or 2, Cuz der like $25 brand new. Just note da color & xact location of da relay & swap it out. 
Now with new bulbs & relays U shuld B able 2 move on 2 dat charging issue. 

PS: I have a write up 4 testing Nissan relays sum where I'll find it 4U & post it K ?
L8tr


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the bulbs in mine are 25yrs old (orig headlight, taillight, turn & sidemarker bulbs too)
relays, most of the time you can find the same relay serving different systems, change them around to see if the lack of power follows.. or pull out the test equipment to check em...


----------



## T_Block_336 (Aug 24, 2011)

ok, best guess as to which one to try first, or where its most likely to be?


----------

